# Incubation period for Corn Snakes



## danielb

Hi folks

Just wondering what the longest incubation period you have had incubating Corn eggs, as last year i incubated at 82deg and hatched on day 55, this time around i have gone about a degree warmer but its day 59 and still not hatched.

I think they can go upto 70 days or summet can't they?

They are all perflecty white still apart from a little dark circular area on each of the eggs, they hav'nt dimpled yet, which they did a few days before hatching last year.


----------



## cornmorphs

the earliest i have heard was 45 or so, the longest was 78, but the 78 was a sex test temp on purpose.
i generally say 60 days at 82, but often mine are 55.
i wouldnt panic just yet, as long as the eggs look ok.


----------



## danielb

*corn*



cornmorphs said:


> the earliest i have heard was 45 or so, the longest was 78, but the 78 was a sex test temp on purpose.
> i generally say 60 days at 82, but often mine are 55.
> i wouldnt panic just yet, as long as the eggs look ok.


 
Thanks, i will wait patiently for them lol, hopefully they should arrive within the next week lol


----------



## cornmorphs

if they havenmt dipped by about 62,63 days then i personally would probably cut them, but a lot of people will tell you to just be patient.


----------



## spirit975

My last lot started pipping at 72 days. I cut a couple of them, but they still didn`t actually emerge until the rest of them anyway so i saw no real benefit in cutting them personally.
I didn`t think the temps were particularly low either, around 82F. 
Just had a clutch start pipping today at day 63 and they were incubated at the same temps.


----------



## cornmorphs

thats hindsight though, its easy to say you saw no benifit, but if you hadnt cut them and they all died in the egg you would never have known.. 
its just a choice we all have to make.


----------



## spirit975

Very true, its each to their own really, it was just in my case there was no time difference between the cut eggs and the uncut eggs. 
If they had all died in egg i would have been devastated, but i`m quite a believer in natural selection, as in that if the babies aren`t strong enough to pip then there is something wrong. The strongest babies survive...the weakest don`t.


----------



## claireburniston

Mine are at day 57 at 83F, no sign of dimpling yet either, but all look like nice big healthy eggs.


----------



## Ssthisto

Mine are at day 70, no dimpling on the majority of eggs, but this morning I have a little head peeking out of the one egg that DID have dimpling.

Granted, I have been incubating quite cool (78-80 degrees) so I'm not concerned at this point; from what I understand low-temperature eggs can go up to 120 days.


----------



## danielb

danielb said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Just wondering what the longest incubation period you have had incubating Corn eggs, as last year i incubated at 82deg and hatched on day 55, this time around i have gone about a degree warmer but its day 59 and still not hatched.
> 
> I think they can go upto 70 days or summet can't they?
> 
> They are all perflecty white still apart from a little dark circular area on each of the eggs, they hav'nt dimpled yet, which they did a few days before hatching last year.


 
Hey

Ive got one out and three heads sticking out at the minute, wont be long before the rest follow.


----------



## cornmorphs

claireburniston said:


> Mine are at day 57 at 83F, no sign of dimpling yet either, but all look like nice big healthy eggs.


thats not too bad


Ssthisto said:


> Mine are at day 70, no dimpling on the majority of eggs, but this morning I have a little head peeking out of the one egg that DID have dimpling.
> 
> Granted, I have been incubating quite cool (78-80 degrees) so I'm not concerned at this point; from what I understand low-temperature eggs can go up to 120 days.


i'd be interested to see what sex ratio you get from these ssthisto. i presume you have used this temp on purpose?


----------



## Ssthisto

cornmorphs said:


> i'd be interested to see what sex ratio you get from these ssthisto. i presume you have used this temp on purpose?


Eeerrrr.... not as such, no. 

I will be too, especially since I WANT a couple of males out of this clutch...

The temperature I have is actually just because that's the temperature that was steady where I was incubating my eggs (at the back of a vivarium stack heated from the rear wall). It will be interesting to see if I get a significantly higher number of females to males, that's for sure... and if I'm any judge of tail proportions this first little one out of the egg LOOKS like a girl.


----------



## cornmorphs

thats it, i do think you will get a higher ratio of females for sure.
good start lol


----------

